# She's coming home today!



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:bysmilie: We are bringing home our new little girl today!!! She is 14 weeks old. I am so excited but have SO much anxiety about housebreaking. We decided to do outdoors. But, I work 3 days a week. She will be alone about 5 hrs before my husband gets home. Should I use a pee pad during that time or just crate her? Why am I so scared?? Annie was already trained. I think I am so scared it won't work out and then it will be ANOTHER loss on top of my precious ANNIE and my 3 friends. I need reassurance!!!! And, how should I do mights if we use the crate method?
This is really causing so much anxiety but am also so excited!
Elizabeth


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Meant to say: HOW DO I DO NIGHTS with the crate methiod? Do they need to be taken out during the night?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

For night time, just set your alarm for about 3am and let her out, and don't play, just do business by saying go potty. Then, once she potty's say good girls and back in the crate she goes until morning. Not sure what time will be her last potty time, but if its say 11pm, then around 3am she will need to go out. When she reaches 16weeks they can usually hold it all night, heck she may now, but doubt it. You may want to see how tonight goes by seeing if she starts to whine, and if she does, then let her go out to potty.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

How exciting for you! Have you picked a name for your new baby yet?

I didnt crate train either of mine sorry, so I can't really offer much advice.

Dakota slept in a play pen when she first came home (like an x-pen) ... her bed, food/water & a pad were in there with her. When we all went to bed, that was it, I didn't get up for her during the night. As soon as I got up, I would take her outside & tell her to 'go toilet' ... most times she would go right away. There were a couple of mornings that I found she had used her pad during the night, but it wasn't very often. 

Good luck, I'm sure you will find a solution that works best for you!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:biggrin: Your excitement is catchy. I'm so happy for you. I can't wait to hear what you name her and see pictures. We were lucky with Dixie. She slept through the night. I got up with her when she fussed, usually 5 AM. Good luck. You'll feel better and calm down once she is in your arms. Everything will be ok and work out, I'm sure.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 8 2008, 05:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666673


> :biggrin: Your excitement is catchy. I'm so happy for you. I can't wait to hear what you name her and see pictures. We were lucky with Dixie. She slept through the night. I got up with her when she fussed, usually 5 AM. Good luck. You'll feel better and calm down once she is in your arms. Everything will be ok and work out, I'm sure.[/B]



That is so true....YOU will be fine wants that baby is in your arms. I was soooooooooooo scared, before little Mia was in my harms, but the moment she was, the Mommy instincts kick right in.

So excited for you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you have an xpen? like a large playpen???? put a pee pee pad at one end and her bed at the other. 

I'm sure once you have her, things will fall into place for you.

Hey, it's Saturday evening - is she home yet?????


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i crate trained otis and woke up once a night to let him out for about a month.. he was 8 weeks when i got him (before i knew any better). After a month, he made it throughout the night and eventually ended up sleeping with me. The first week was tough but it got a lot easier in time. good luck!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Just checking to see if she made it home. We're all anxious to see pictures of the new little baby! :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I cannot tell you how excited to hear that you were picking up your new little puppy!!! As far as getting up the the middle of the night, I only had to do that with our Chrissy for about 1 1/2 weeks and were very fortunate since she slept though the night after that. We got her at 9 weeks of age and she was in her crate for the night. I was happy that she did so well since we got her at the end of February!!

Good look with your new "little one" and please let us know what you named her and send us some pictures!!!

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

It's Sunday and i was just checking to see if she is home?


----------

